# PORTAGE LAKES OPEN 9/23



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

We will be having an open tournament on Portage lakes on Saturday Sept 23rd. Start time is 7 am til 3 pm. Cost is 85.00, this includes big bass. paying 1500.00 for first, based on 50 boat field. You can pre enter for flight number, or pay at ramp (extra 5.00). Entries are available at Fisherman central, or on line at www.teambassxtreme.com. More info....330-760-1820 Mike


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

We will have prizes from Lewis ans Wright baits, and Fishermans Central extending us to top 10 getting rewarded.


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

What boat ramp?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

new state park ramp, off manchester rd.


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone have the results?


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

18-1/2 ish to win
2nd was just over 14
Big was 6.03
25 boats showed

That's all I know


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Drop-tine76 said:


> 18-1/2 ish to win
> 2nd was just over 14
> Big was 6.03
> 25 boats showed
> ...


Thanks.


----------

